# 200sx Fsm



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

I tried searching this forum, and yes, i did see the sticky on the B14 FSM (which is 40 megs!) but i am still wondering where i can get a the real thing - a 200SX Factory Shop Manual for less than the dealer price of $160. anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> I tried searching this forum, and yes, i did see the sticky on the B14 FSM (which is 40 megs!) but i am still wondering where i can get a the real thing - a 200SX Factory Shop Manual for less than the dealer price of $160. anyone got any ideas?



e-bay


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

try ebay, jgycustoms.com may have some laying around, or go to http://www.carpartswholesale.com/cpw/nissan~200sx.html


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

just have your local nissan dealer order you one, or see if you can get a used one. new should be like $120 er so.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

why not just get the Haynes service manual?
its like $15 at an auto parts store


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> why not just get the Haynes service manual?
> its like $15 at an auto parts store


It's not as in depth in detail as the FSM for some of the larger projects. Hell its even better for the small projects. The FSM is all around better and much more detailed, and thats why it costs more.


----------



## adrian76 (Apr 19, 2004)

Just downloaded the 40MB one from Sticky....Good-to-go! :thumbup:


----------



## adrian76 (Apr 19, 2004)

MCHNHED said:


> I tried searching this forum, and yes, i did see the sticky on the B14 FSM (which is 40 megs!) but i am still wondering where i can get a the real thing - a 200SX Factory Shop Manual for less than the dealer price of $160. anyone got any ideas?


P.S.
If you do download one you can print pages as you need them. So if you get fluid or something on the pages, just print another. No need to cry about the $160 book!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

adrian76 said:


> P.S.
> If you do download one you can print pages as you need them. So if you get fluid or something on the pages, just print another. No need to cry about the $160 book!


Yeah. Also the print on the book FSM is pretty small. I'd rather be able to look at the 8.5"x11" printouts that my printer can punch out from the PDF than a stack of what looks like B5 size paper.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> why not just get the Haynes service manual?
> its like $15 at an auto parts store


hahah you're kidding, right?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Want my paper one? Its a 94 (small changes) and its got a few smudges...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

James said:


> Want my paper one? Its a 94 (small changes) and its got a few smudges...


What exactly do you mean by 'paper one'? i am interested in the FSM for a 96 200SX...

and does anyone know if that 40meg one on the sticky cover this car as well?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

It's a FSM for a 94 model year...

It's pretty much the same in terms of mechanical stuff.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> What exactly do you mean by 'paper one'? i am interested in the FSM for a 96 200SX...
> 
> and does anyone know if that 40meg one on the sticky cover this car as well?


That 40 meg file in the B14 section is actually that for all 1996 Sentras/200sx's. You're in luck. But then again, it's pretty much the same manual until the 98 model year for the 200sx, 99 for the Sentra, so...

EDIT: Oh, by "paper" we mean the official bound version of the FSM. It's a book which I think is printed on B5 size paper, about as thick as a pocket dictionary.


----------



## tdocz (May 4, 2004)

adrian76 said:


> Just downloaded the 40MB one from Sticky....Good-to-go! :thumbup:


I'm a newbie. What/where/who is "Sticky"? I would like to obtain the 40MB FSM file for the 96 200sx. Please advise.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The FSM has been removed. Meaning there is nowhere you can download it now. I'm going to close this thread now.


----------

